
The Momentum Paradox, Revisited - yread
https://www.osa-opn.org/home/newsroom/2017/july/the_momentum_paradox_revisited/
======
ridgeguy
The article says that diamond (the material used for simulation) is a
nondispersive medium.

Diamond is an optically dispersive material, with a dispersion constant of
about 0.044 [1]. Does the article use dispersion to mean something different
from optical dispersion? Or maybe they meant to say nondissipative (no energy
loss during photon propagation)?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond)

